# Allright now this is just plain getting ridiculous, I mean really....



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Alright look. Why do we become Chefs, artists, etc. It's because we like to be noticed to some extent. It's psychological and deep rooted :crazy: but that's why I played in bands for so many years. But now that it's been so many years since I have played out (As a bass player that is!) that since my son got his vid camera and I discovered Youtube it's almost like being in a band again. I get to play and people can watch or not. They can even have a drink while watching if they like. So here is the latest crop of You Tube self indulgence. Sme is okay, some is not so okay, but there it is.
Kuan you should do this! It's fun  besides I'd love to hear you play.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey Chrose!

Outstanding man (lighter held high Hehehe)
If yer take'n requests how about "Summer Song" by Joe Satrianni or "Cliffs of Dover" by Eric Johnson.:look:


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

If anyone is interested in selling their self-indulgent wares, one of my relatives runs a web site for artists to display and sell what they've got whether it be music, painting or whatever. www.yostyle.com

self-indulgent plug for relatives 

Your youtube stuff is neat, btw.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

chrose, you blues man, you. I have a thing for blues men, you know.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Finally!! This forum gets a little saucy!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Sorry School, but while I appreciate Joe's talent he really does nothing for me, so I don't listen to him much. White Cliffs I tried to learn a long time ago and learned most of it, but EJ is deceptably difficult and I haven't played it in years!

Mich I am going to be doing a few blues things coming up  I'll let you know


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose,

Thanks so much for sharing.

My 12 year old got her first guitar for the holidays, blue strat.She's into rock and loved your virtuoso qualities :smoking: 

I hope someday to live vicariously through her jam sessions


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

ch,

I can understand the "deceptably difficult" part, my carpal tunnel aches at the thought of trying to follow the "movement".:bounce: 

Great work with the "axe" on your part none the less!:smoking:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Finally I found some suitable music to play in the background for the ChefTalk.com website.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Great, thanks Nicko  I was eating some Lo Mein while reading this and now I have a noodle coming out of my nose!:lol:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You rock Ch! I hear ya man.... Like Pan said its getting saucy around here. Hehehe.............


----------

